# SnowWolf WolfWings Polymer Cutting Edges and Protec shoes



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

Aftermarket urethane cutting edges for Snow Wolf WolfWings. Compatible with SnowWolf part #60003-L or 60003-R. Highly wear resistant material, great on concrete or brick.

$125 each, please specify left or right side. 1 1/2 inches thick. Several available, can be bought as a pair.

https://bn.craigslist.org/hvo/d/snowwolf-wolfwings-polymer/6399939844.html

Pro-Tech Standard Wear steel plow shoes. Unused and used available. 4 pairs available. Quantity discount if you buy all of them.

$25 per shoe.

https://bn.craigslist.org/hvo/d/pro-tech-standard-wear-plow/6399939412.html


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Would you be able to put o a pallet and load on to a truck? would be going to buffalo NY 14206


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

ServiceOnSite said:


> Would you be able to put o a pallet and load on to a truck? would be going to buffalo NY 14206


Yes pm me your info and I'll get you a price. It's for the protec shoe's right.


----------

